# 2011 race bike pcture thread!!!!!!!!!



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Post em up!:thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

MTB-fanatic said:


> Post em up!:thumbsup:


You first!  :thumbsup:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Phase 1 is complete!









Older Trek Elite 9.9 with a mix of old and new stuff. Currently 20.8 pounds as shown.









_"Granny gear?" We have no such word in our language._ Gearing is 11-32 with a 32-44 up front. Tubeless was a biggie, I'm tired of pinch flats (or running excessive tire pressure to prevent them).









The remote fork lockout was also high on my list of wanted features










For me, the big functionality jumps here are (1) going to tubeless so I don't pinch-flat, and (2) gaining a remote fork lockout. I could've lived without disc brakes for XC racing, but they sort of come with the package these days.

Next upgrades in the pipeline: XTR Race pedals arriving this week. At some point, I'll also get an XTR Race 44-30 crankset, 10sp chain, SRAM XG-999 cassette, and probably Rocket Ron 2.25" tires to take it down to around 19.5 pounds with crazy acceleration.

The engine has lost about 5 pounds and 1 inch off its waistline since the start of the year, and is looking to repeat that progress by mid-March, so I'm definitely on track this season


----------



## peepee (Jul 25, 2009)

Still waiting first of my two new race bikes. First is carbon hardtail and the other is carbon full-sus  I will post pictures as soon as I get it, maybe in two three weeks. They will be used in Finnish national xco and xc marathons and in some middle european xc/xcm races. I'm so thrilled now :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I had to sell my old hardtail to fund this new one.

2010 bike -> https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6333783&postcount=2

New bike, 2011 Orbea Alma 29er


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

22.1 with winter tires.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Just picked it up two days ago. Can't wait to get some decent trails for riding. I'll be swapping out the wheels to Stans Crests/American Classics to lose almost a pound. It is/will be interresting to see how many will be going with carbon 29ers this year.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

21.7 lbs. with 1000 gram cranks & 400 gram cassette.

Will upgrade to XX drivetrain & R1 brakes by March. Should come in around 19.5 lb with the upgrades. I have a Flash 1 on order, but I've lost hope that it will actually ship.

Silentfoe-nice ride, I didn't know they were shipping already. Are there tubes in those tires?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, they have tubes. I will be swapping out the wheels, rotors, grips and going tubeless asap. AFAIK I have the first production model in America. Nice thing that Utah has the Scott distribution warehouse.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my bikes a pos compared to these bikes but i raced on it last season and placed 7th over all for the season in my class, and i plain on racing on it again:thumbsup:.

From my bikes
has a totally different build now but a basic idea:thumbsup:


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Not the race setup...for racing, it will be at 23 or under...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Frame:* Canyon Grand Canyon CF (Hardtail)
*Drivetrain:* SRAM XX
*Fork:* RockShox SID Worldcup Team
*Wheels:* DT Swiss XRC 1250 Carbon / DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon
*Tires:* Continental Race King 2.2
*Brakes:* Magura Marta SL Team, MT 8 Team
*Headset:* Ritchey Superlogic
*Stem:* Ritchey WCS carbonmatrix 4-Axis
*Handlebar:* Ritchey Superlogic Carbon
*Seat post:* Ritchey WCS Carbon
*Grips:* Ergon GX2 Leichtbau Carbon Team, GS2 Leichtbau Carbon Team
*Bottle cage:* Topeak Shuttle Cage Carbon
*Saddle:* Terry Fly RSR Team Edition


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

So is Canyon going to distribute to the USA now? They used to sell directly to people here, but a year and a half ago the stopped shipping to the USA. Most people were thinking that meant they were working on a distribution deal for the USA. 

Awesome that you guys got to keep the Magura brakes. Magura are great people!


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Wow Jeff thats one pretty bike*

Looks like a under 19lbs bike. :thumbsup: I want the cool magura brakes.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

briscoelab said:


> So is Canyon going to distribute to the USA now?


Currently a work in progress. :thumbsup:
Believe there are some patents that currently get in the way....especially with the FS bikes.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Two Generations*

Yeti Arc with carbon bits, hydraulic discs, Chris King and DT Swiss, 100mm travel and XTR, 22.5 lbs
Bontrager Racelite with carbon bits, v-brakes w/ ceramic rims, 65mm travel, and XTR, 24.5 lbs..


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

same one as last year, a couple derailleur cables and its ready to go


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

_edit:_

Salsa Dos Niner, down to 22.1 pounds this year with some new parts including an 1x8 drivetrain, size XL.


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

2011 S-Works Epic 29er.  

Changes from stock... added Specialized BG Contour grips and a 155mm Romin Expert saddle. 23.5lbs with tubes and Look Quartz pedals. Have since changed to XTR pedals which likely added a few grams.

Cheers!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I have already had a couple of races on it, and its Rocket!

Shame that I`m not.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

and the big sister


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

*Not quite finished*

But it will be soon:


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

fux said:


> View attachment 590255


These niner frames are sick:thumbsup:


----------



## ackey (Jan 4, 2011)

*Saaawwweeeeeeeet!*



Silentfoe said:


> Just picked it up two days ago. Can't wait to get some decent trails for riding. I'll be swapping out the wheels to Stans Crests/American Classics to lose almost a pound. It is/will be interresting to see how many will be going with carbon 29ers this year.


How much does it weigh? And can you give a quick ride report? Can you compare to other 29er's from Spec and Gary Fisher to give us a base line? Looking to pickup that frame and build up a bike. No ride reports I can find anywhere. Thanks!!


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I second the Alma 29er, 21 lbs of fun


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

santacruzer said:


> I second the Alma 29er, 21 lbs of fun


I'm going to have to throw a pair of Ardent 2.4's on- we got about 5 inches of snow last night. Do you have some high volume snow tires?


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

bholwell said:


> I'm going to have to throw a pair of Ardent 2.4's on- we got about 5 inches of snow last night. Do you have some high volume snow tires?


No snow tires here, we did get 4 inches of snow last night though:thumbsup:


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> It is/will be interresting to see how many will be going with carbon 29ers this year.


Not me, as I will enjoy passing you again on my CF 26er!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Crappy pics of my wife's new rig. Still have to swap out the stem for the Syntace F109 when it comes in.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

MisterC said:


> 22.1 with winter tires.


Is that pic taken on landing rd. ?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Probably my last year racing a SS. And I doubt I'll spend this whole season on it. But it's a loooooot of fun.

EDIT:








This one might make a few appearances as well if I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

mudforlunch said:


> Is that pic taken on landing rd. ?


Indeed. I think that was my first ride on it. Took about 100 miles but now it's like an extension of my body. Steerer has since been cut and I ordered a 110mm stem to swap out the 100 but otherwise its in its race form. (except for tire swaps)


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

simple stuff here


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

MisterC said:


> 22.1 with winter tires.


Levi Leipheimer called, he wants his bike back :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Except in Moab right?


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

19.4 lbs.......Racing wheels will drop me below 19.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Stock and rolling at a portly 21.5lbs with pedals. Will probably post up a thread on the build-up of the wife's one. Hers is likely to be around 20lbs.


----------



## map111158 (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you guys used those Roval wheels yet? Theyre light but my friend has been using his set for a couple of months and is constantly breaking spokes. Wonder if it is a common problem..

Heres mine:










Will swap between SS and an X0 1x10 setup for various races throughout the season.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's my bike! I love the way it rides, and it climbs like a mountain goat. Right around 17 lbs as shown.


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> Except in Moab right?


OK, your team beat my team, yet one on one like at Snowbasin - it is a totally different story.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet bike. Didn't know Colnago made MTB frames... or is this a re-badged frame?


----------



## Epic XC (Dec 14, 2005)

They do, but I think that is rebadged.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

No, I also beat you individually at Moab, but I digress...


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

*My newest 29er race bike*

Sub 22 pounds of pure fun.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Wow, just Wow. Weight?


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> Wow, just Wow. Weight?


21 pounds and change. Changes coming include rotors and some smaller stuff which should lighten it up a tad more. Rides better than it looks. First race with it is tomorrow.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Thats one sexy bike, I mean is only Ti in color*



jbbikerider said:


> 21 pounds and change. Changes coming include rotors and some smaller stuff which should lighten it up a tad more. Rides better than it looks. First race with it is tomorrow.


and still sexy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

19lbs.
I'll post up my 29er for this year when I get it built. Should come in right at 21lbs.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Made a couple of changes for 2011. Weight is 9.6kg as pictured.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

monolith said:


> Made a couple of changes for 2011. Weight is 9.6kg as pictured.


Killer :thumbsup: Have you ridden the tires yet?


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> No, I also beat you individually at Moab, but I digress...


I don't know how you think you beat me at Moab - I don't remember you passing me? So I feel a challange is in order to settle this, you let me know what race (after mid May as I will still be BC skiing until than) that you want to race me in and I will move down to your age group so we can be neck and neck. Yet, I will be racing expert so I hope you don't plan on your multi-year Sport challange - since they won't let me move down from expert to sport.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

mooddude said:


> I don't know how you think you beat me at Moab - I don't remember you passing me? So I feel a challange is in order to settle this, you let me know what race (after mid May as I will still be BC skiing until than) that you want to race me in and I will move down to your age group so we can be neck and neck. Yet, I will be racing expert so I hope you don't plan on your multi-year Sport challange - since they won't let me move down from expert to sport.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Aww Snap! Looks like we got a good ole fashioned showdown!!:devil:


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's my 2011 race bike, freshly built up 2011 Orbea Alma 29er, check out the WW forum or the 29er forum for complete build info.


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

World's most pimped out Faze 3.

Now 26.8 lbs.

Just need a decent crank and a 1 x 10 conversion.

DG


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Deep Breath*
Why the angst? We will both be moving to expert this year.

So you can better understand...
http://www.grannygear.com/realtime/public/team.php?team_id=185&action=display

and...
http://www.grannygear.com/realtime/public/team.php?team_id=184&action=display

Sorry all, apparently this became personal.


----------



## SporkfromKFC (Nov 18, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> *Deep Breath*
> Why the angst? We will both be moving to expert this year.
> 
> So you can better understand...
> ...


Oh snap, a pissing match. I love a pissing match _almost_ as much as Silentfoe. So I went ahead and did a little mathery (it's like math and wizardry), and this is how it worked out.

Taking Silentfoe's 3 fastest lap times and adding them up (I rounded off the seconds because they're stupid) I got 237 minutes. Looking at mooddude, I got 266 (moodude only did 3 laps to Silenfoe's 4). So it looks like Silentfoe takes the individual by 29 whole minutes.

But then of course there's the fact that mooddude ripped his derailleur off on his night night lap around mile two, turned his FS geared bike into a single speed and rode the remainder if his night lap with one gear.

So while Silentfoe might have managed to put up 29 minutes on mooddude in the overall, mooddude easily wins the coveted, Badass Dude that Probably Gets Laid by Supermodels Because He's Awesome Award. Because I like a pissing match, I can't wait to see Silentfoe get ruthlessly dropped by mooddude in the race series this year, just like he did last year.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

the pissing match award still goes to silentfoe. He was faster, mechanical or not.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm just stoked that I race in the same point series so I can watch this thing play out on the dirt. Now I just need to figure out who these guys are.


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

And KFC also didn't point out that on the last lap I borrowed someone elses bike. 

In a non-team event where SilentFoe and I raced the same number of laps (and I am two age classes up from him): SilentFoe race time = 1:55:25; mine was = 1:42:17. Enough said, my challenge is still on - but SilentFoe doesn't want to man up!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

At first it seemed like you two were going back and forth in jest. But ***** got serious! T minus 6 weeks to the Red Rock Rampage. Get ready guys!

Anybody have any bikes to post up?


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Brentos, I just stopped by Infinite, they have an XL flash 1. I think growing a couple inches in height might be a faster option than waiting for your large. 

Also, thanks for pointing out that Rampage is in 6 weeks, I better get off the couch.


----------



## SporkfromKFC (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd post mine up, but I don't want to get ridiculed for my lack of carbon fiber.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

SporkfromKFC said:


> I'd post mine up, but I don't want to get ridiculed for my lack of carbon fiber.


Plastic is overrated. Post up!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

ErrantGorgon said:


> Brentos, I just stopped by Infinite, they have an XL flash 1. I think growing a couple inches in height might be a faster option than waiting for your large.


No doubt, ordered 6 months ago today, and still no bike. I'll survive, there are other options.


----------



## SporkfromKFC (Nov 18, 2008)

It's getting a wheel upgrade this year, white Stan's Crests with gold bling. I already dropped the chincy bottle cages in favor of kings and I'll be adding Crank Bros carbon post and bars as well as a new fork this year. So I'll have a little plastic.










And yes, I trimmed the brake lines, before anyone says anything.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Killer :thumbsup: Have you ridden the tires yet?


Thanks!

I rode these tyres properly for the first time today. I previously had Aspens fitted. I got the impression the Ikon rolls quite a bit better than the Aspen, and they feel more progressive when leaning in turns. Very happy so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## OJack (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lynskey*

Plan on having some fun on this.... XL and under 22 lbs.


----------



## cruiten (Jan 5, 2011)

*Old School Racing*

This season will be my first racing season since my USCF road racing days about 20 years ago. I will be focusing on the Kenda Cup West series here in Southern California in Cat 2 45-49.

Many things have changed over the years; I now have my wife, two children, and a mortgage which I did not have back in the day. I wouldn't change anything, but my discretionary funds are definitely not the same as they were when I was a racing bachelor which means that I have to race what I have&#8230;

For the 2011 season I will be racing my 1996 Stumpjumper A1 FS hardtail. I have upgraded most components over the years but I am still using the original Rock Shox Quadra 21R front shock, although I had to rebuild it with a wings-suspension spring kit after my original elastomers vaporized. Right now I bet that some of you are asking yourselves "what in the world is an elastomer???"


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

post #3 updated! 









20.8 pounds on its way to mid-19s. Now I gotta keep working on the engine...


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

XL Ventana El Patron, 26ish pounds depending on tires. I will use it for XC and 8hr races.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

*My ebay special*

Built the majority of this bike from ebay and craigslist. Not sure of the total cost, but it definately isn't too much.

Should be about 21 pounds.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103543073002668220002/NewBike?authkey=Gv1sRgCKnJpYKk76iERA#

Bottle Cage:	Specialized Aluminum
Bottle Cage Bolts:	Four Steel
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB-ES70
Brake Levers:	Magura Marta SL
Brakes Front:	Magura Marta SL 160mm Ashima Rotor 
Brakes Rear:	Magura Marta SL 160mm Ashima Rotor 
Cables/Housing:	Jagwire Ripcord Black
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Chain: Sram PC-59
Crankset: Shimano XT FC-M751 175mm 44-32-22	
Deraulleur Front: Shimano XT FD-M770 34.9mm Bottom Pull
Derailleur Rear:	Shimano XTR RD-M952 Long Cage SGS 
Fork: 2005 Rockshox Sid Team
Frame: 2004 Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper 18" Silver Anodized
Grips: ESI Chunky (Cut for gripshift)
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC 25.4x660mm Low Rise
Headset: Cane Creek S3 
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Cane Creek
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 10mm
Pedals: Crankbrothers Eggbeater 1
Quick Releases:	Edco Stainless Steel
Rear Shock:	N/A
Seat: Selle Italia Flite
Seat Binder:	Specialized OEM
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece 30.9x350mm
Shifters: Sram Attack Twist Shifters
Stem: Sette Edge 25.4mm Clamp 110mm Length
Tire Front: Kenda Karma DTC 2.0
Tire Rear: Kenda Karma DTC 2.0
Tubes: Forte Lunarlite
Wheelset: Mavic X317/DT Hugi 240/DT Competition/DT Aluminum


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## hysteriamk2 (May 30, 2010)

htfu_aaron said:


>


Is it just me or does your chain seem a liiiiittle tight....?


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

hysteriamk2 said:


> Is it just me or does your chain seem a liiiiittle tight....?


Tighter than a nuns **** you mean? I reckon you're right  Nice bike though!


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

It is tight, but that's my biggest gear and it climbs up there with no problem. I got that length by the "generally accepted" method (big-big combo + 2 links). But I agree, the RD does look like it wants to kill itself. 

I don't have any problems with chain slap though haha


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

htfu_aaron said:


> I got that length by the "generally accepted" method (big-big combo + 2 links)


I'm guessing big-big +2 works better when you have a big on the front. 

Sweet bike BTW.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

OJack said:


> Plan on having some fun on this.... XL and under 22 lbs.


Best bike here:thumbsup:


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Frame: 2009 Yeti ASR; Medium
Wheels: DT Swiss 4.2 on 240 hubs
Tire: Pythons (new tubeless ready to be set up just need to do it)
Fork: Fox 32 RLC 100 mm
Crank: XTR double (40/28)
Cassette: XT 11-36
Brakes: XTR
FD/RD: XTR
Chain: XTR 10 sp
Shifters: XTR
Bar: Easton Monkey lite carbon
Grips: Ergon GX1
Post: Easton EA70 Carbon
Saddle: WTB Silverado Ti
Stem: Easton EA90 (90mm, 0 rise; not pictured)
Pedals: Running basic Time's ATAC now, to upgrade

My guess 22 and change.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the old ASR's. Shouldn't have sold mine! Great bike, prolly closer to 23 and change though


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

*Racing on a Budget*

I'll probably post again once the season starts, and I have the bike in racing trim.


mtb new brakes 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr

I don't know, don't wanna know what it weighs.  A lot. Since this picture was taken, I've destroyed that rear tire and replaced the headset. So it's got a slightly blingier headset and a Velociraptor rear. When things dry out, it's getting Crossmarks front and back and the fenders will come off.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Salsa El Mar Ti*

Got her in September and this still the only decent pic I have...Incredible bike for long miles. Set up for ultraendurance stuff (as pictured) weight is 22.25. Set up for XC (different seat, grips, and tires), it was around 21lbs even. She is running full XX, Stans Race up front and 355 in the rear.

I'm actually about to pick up a Ti HT 26" bike for some XC racing this year. It's been a while since I've done the short and fast stuff. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

mooddude said:


> I don't know how you think you beat me at Moab - I don't remember you passing me? So I feel a challange is in order to settle this, you let me know what race (after mid May as I will still be BC skiing until than) that you want to race me in and I will move down to your age group so we can be neck and neck. Yet, I will be racing expert so I hope you don't plan on your multi-year Sport challange - since they won't let me move down from expert to sport.


oh please........moondude will squash you. shoot i have a few years on moonstud and i will walk all over you.....

now if i can only beat moodude and take over the world.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's my ride. This'll be my first time racing. Had an 04 Spec Enduro till a guy offered to give me an 08 Orbea Alma 29er frame he had sitting around for free. Bought a cheap Motobecan Fantom off bikes direct for the parts and swapped them over. Once funds dictate I'll get it a carbon bar to match everything else but right now the wife is limiting me on that...

08 Alma
XT front/XTR rear 3x10
WTB laserdisc wheels
Avid Elixer CRs
Reba RL
FSA 170mm cranks

Awaiting a new Saguaro tire for the front after I swapped it on the thread here, and a new front derailleur. Need a traditional instead of the top swing the Motobecane came with. All that carbon at the bottom wouldn't let it get low enough.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

2010 HiFi Deluxe
Bontrager 29-0 Tires
Esi grips
Coming before race season;
Stans/Hope wheels
Carbon bar, stem, and seatpost


----------



## LilGasPasser (Apr 4, 2008)

ryguy135 said:


> a guy offered to give me an 08 Orbea Alma 29er frame he had sitting around for free.


Buy that guy a beer!


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha I will....still got 3 and a half months before I can legally lol


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

21.5 lbs. Bring on the 2011 XC Race Season!!!!!!


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

monolith said:


> Made a couple of changes for 2011. Weight is 9.6kg as pictured.


Now i reckon that looks like Wellington scenery.Really nice ride too:thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I think it's crazy how light those S Works Epics can be. That is the same weight as my carbon HT 29er. Very nice bike. I rode with a guy in St. George in January who had one and it was gorgeous. Just a rocket. Enjoy!

P.S. how light did you get your wifes?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> P.S. how light did you get your wifes?


20.5 lbs.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Kind of a crappy pic, but I was headed off to a race yesterday morning and snapped this with my phone before pedaling over to the venue.

Niner Air Nine Carbon size Medium
ZTR Race wheels with Ikon and Crow
980 XTR cranks (36:15 on there at the moment)
R1 brakes
yadda yadda

17 lbs even.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Kind of a crappy pic, but I was headed off to a race yesterday morning and snapped this with my phone before pedaling over to the venue.
> 
> Niner Air Nine Carbon size Medium
> ZTR Race wheels with Ikon and Crow
> ...


That's a big effin' gear!
The biggest gear any Pro runs around here is a 35/17 (59.7")


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

CB2 said:


> That's a big effin' gear!
> The biggest gear any Pro runs around here is a 35/17 (59.7")


yeah, it's a lot of gear inches (nearly 70 with 180mm cranks?), but as you know, SS gearing is very course/conditions dependent. I live in NorCal where many of our races do have a crapload of climbing. But there's also a bunch of local races in and around my hometown that are very fast with not much sustained climbing and if you have the legs and mindset for it, you can get away with honking around the course on a big gear. (although I have been training hard on a SS for some time now to be able to work up to this gearing...)

My rationale for the huge gearing is that not only do I want to win my SS Expert cat, but since we start off at the same time as the geared Pro's, I wanted to try and battle with and podium in the geared Pro field too and I need the big gear to keep up with them on the flats. Race was 4 laps of about 7 miles each for 24 miles total (not sure on the climbing) and for the first 3 laps things were going great. The Pro leader was handily pulling away, but me and the guy who eventually got 2nd in the Pro field were tire-to-tire and swapping spots with each other for the first 3 laps, but then on the 4th lap, I burped the rear tire and had to slog around the course with 10 psi until I came up on an aid station where they pumped it back up for me and I was back in action. But by that time, it was too late and the guy I was battling with put 2 minutes on me. Booo. Was still able to hold for the SS Expert category win though...and still would have won any of the geared Expert age group categories.

there are other NorCal races though where I'll run something like a 32x20...so it all depends.

I may also be switching to a 1x10 set-up soon. Have an 8-hour solo race coming up in April and I'm totally over doing endurance races on the SS. I want gears for the long stuff these days.


----------



## Okie81 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet bikes! You guys are dropping weight like Jenny Craig!


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

2011 Trek Superfly Elite... well, frame at least 

Fox Terralogic FIT 100mm travel 15mm thru-axle
1 x 10 drivetrain
X0 rear shifter / X9 super short rear derailleur
X0 front derailleur locked in place until E13 direct-mount chainguide is available
XTR m960 crankset modified by RD (shawnee) and ceramic-coated blue to match
36t SS chainring ceramic-coated gray to match (also from RD)
King / Bonty Duster / DT Revolution wheels
X9 12-36 cassette (10 speed)
Thomson stem and post
Bonty Evoke RXL saddle
ESI chunky grips
Seven Ti flat bar (10 degree, super wide)
Formula RX disc brakes
Cane Creek 110 headset
BB95 pressfit BB
XT pedals
Tires vary on conditions - like 2.2 XDX for training / winter riding

Love this bike!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Sits at 21lbs 8oz without bottle and bag. seen a few races already for the 2011 season.

Frame	Sette Ace M	2210
Fork	Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut)	1357
Shock	RockShox Monarch 3.3	250
Bottle Cage	Karbona sc wing	17
Bolts	Al	2
Headset	Cane Creek S8	99
Top Cap, Bolt & Spacers 12
Stem	Rotor sl2	96
Handlebar	KCNC SC Bone	115
cables	powercordz	5
Shifter	Sram X0 Gripshifters	175
Grips ESI Chunky
Seatpost	KCNC Ti prolite	164
Seat	Selle Italia SLR	141
SeatClamp	New Ultimate	7
Brakes	Hayes Stroker Gram F	228
Hayes Stroker Gram R	246
Rotors	KCNC Razor 160mm	74
KCNC Razor 140mm	61
Crankset	Extralite E-Bones	502
Chainring	EP 38t Ti	36
EP 27t Ti	27
Charing Bolts, Spacers 13
Front Derailleur	Sram xx	117
Rear Derailleur	Sram X0	171
Chain	KMV X9SL TiN	248
Cassette	Nino's Ti 11-34t	189
Skewer	J&L Flyweight	32
Wheelset	Hope Pro II's, DT Rev's, Sun EQ21	1576
Tires	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Pacestar	485
Conti X King 2.2 racesport	517
Conti Race King SS 2.0	430
Hutchinson Cobra Airlite	525
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo 511,531
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Performance 485
Peddles	Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2Ti + Ward	182

Ti susp. bolts: 65g steel: 88g	-23


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

tommyrod74 said:


> Fox Terralogic FIT 100mm travel 15mm thru-axle


How do you like it?

Have you tried the RLC?


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

AndrwSwitch said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> Have you tried the RLC?


I love it. I can make it ride like the RLC by turning the platform off, or turn it on and have a rigid fork for climbing and sprinting that becomes supple at the first bump.

Great fork so far. Like the thru-axle too, that plus the new tapered front end makes for a big stiffness upgrade.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks.

I don't know if this will be the year (see my post, "Racing on a budget,") but I've been drooling over a new fork.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

whybotherme said:


> 21.5 lbs. Bring on the 2011 XC Race Season!!!!!!


After seeing your handy work on your wife's bike, what's the build sheet for your bike look like?  
And is that a Romin?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

htfu_aaron said:


> After seeing your handy work on your wife's bike, what's the build sheet for your bike look like?
> And is that a Romin?


my wife gets all the fancy parts.  my bike is almost entirely stock (i think the seatpost and grips are all i changed). that is the stock saddle. i am waiting to see a carbon phenom before i buy another saddle. carbon romin is on the wife's bike.


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

whybotherme said:


>


Cool vid but I can't help think it's tempting fate re: mechanicals.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

flargle said:


> Cool vid but I can't help think it's tempting fate re: mechanicals.


mechanicals on what? gotta remember that the rider is well below 120lbs and female.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, after I built up a similar bike for a customer I decided to sell my Tang Air nine carbon and built this today ready for the season. 9.6kg`s.









Acros Hubs, laced to Crest Rims.

























Snow outside, so had to test it at work.


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a start... no parts swapped out yet apart from saddle.

The bike weighs 10.4kg with stock parts, 10.5kg with the heavy M520 pedals, SLR saddle and bottle cage.










I plan on putting it on a diet to reach about 9,5kg (20.9lbs). With such a light frame, this year I was thinking about building it with a bit more robust parts.

The Crossmax ST wheelset might be the first upgrade. They are just 90g heavier than the Crossmax SLR (checked the weight of both today), but are wider and lighter.

Any other wheel suggestions? Naturally need to be Lefty compatible...

In case I get something with ZTR rims, it would be white ZTR Crest rims. Maybe I would be able to find light green spokes somewhere?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Same chit-different season. They still look just like this..

20.6lb carbon-alum hybrid XTC. RF carbon-alum Next LP compact cranks, Action Tec ti taper square BB, 4ti Eggs, Extralite UL post, F99 stem, XTR RD and 11-34, XT FD and pods, Hope Monominis, 80X Pushed fork, all ti or alum hardware, Olypmics, Stans alum front rotor(140 steel rr), yada yada..









What I'm racing this Sat at Fontana dam in the Smokeys. 22.8lb Spider. Only diff from this pic is it now has a Flite TT saddle. RF Turbine LP compact cranks, FRM all alum ISIS BB, XTR FD-RD-11-34, XT pods, Thomson Masterpiece, F99 stem, King ti cage, Sid, Hayes mags(all ti/alum bolts with dangerboy levers), alum and ti hardware, Olympics, yada yada Both bikes have 42-30-22 rings currently.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

raced this bike last year and had a lot of success,3 wins and 5th in the Cat 1 race at Sea Otter. I've gone from being a total weight weenie, to focusing more on comfort & it seems to work. But, some of the sub 20 pounds bike in this thread sure do look tempting


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

merlin said:


> raced this bike last year and had a lot of success,3 wins and 5th in the Cat 1 race at Sea Otter. I've gone from being a total weight weenie, to focusing more on comfort & it seems to work. But, some of the sub 20 pounds bike in this thread sure do look tempting


So how much does that boat anchor weigh, or have you gone cold turkey and thrown out your scale?


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

CB2 said:


> So how much does that boat anchor weigh, or have you gone cold turkey and thrown out your scale?


23-26 pounds depending in what tires I am running. Not bad for 5.5 inches of travel!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

merlin said:


> 23-26 pounds depending in what tires I am running. Not bad for 5.5 inches of travel!


Congrat Merlin(and long time no see). And I'm with you to a large degree. This 5.5/5" Motolite(23-25lbs) is my choice for some longer techy point to point races, or the techiest of XC courses. Theres something to be said for not having to float over the saddle nearly as much, awesome DH performance but still has good climbing manners. Its what I'll use(I won it last yr on this bike) at next months Snake Creek gap TT. Even has titanium riser bars(they ride sweet). We must be getting old... haha


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Ducky, long time for sure, not checking MTBR as much as I used to. I got the longer travel bug last year and have to say it has been great! Even on a non technical course like Sea Otter I had my best result ever :thumbsup: 
Best of luck for 2011


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

merlin said:


> raced this bike last year and had a lot of success,3 wins and 5th in the Cat 1 race at Sea Otter. I've gone from being a total weight weenie, to focusing more on comfort & it seems to work. But, some of the sub 20 pounds bike in this thread sure do look tempting


how do you like the alpine wheels? I gave my olympic wheelset to my gf, and I'm either getting the alpines or the podiums.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

MTB-fanatic said:


> Post em up!:thumbsup:


2010 Flash Carbon 29er 1 medium


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

Fakie1999 said:


> how do you like the alpine wheels? I gave my olympic wheelset to my gf, and I'm either getting the alpines or the podiums.


I love the Alpine rims Fakie. My wheels were built by Dave Thomas at speed dream wheels.
http://www.speeddream.com/
The podiums are real nice but I do not think they would hold up to some of the technical riding around here


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I don't know if I'll race geared or singlespeed this year. Depends on if I get bored with gears or not. Right now it's set up with as a 1x8, which works well in the snow, and has been kind of fun.
For 2011, I'm going to race about the same amount, but probably less mtb and more CX. I don't want to drive more than 1.5 hours to get to a race (max! we are pretty spoiled in New England with the proximity of races). 
The past two years I've chose one class and stuck with it the whole season (2009 Cat1 40-49, 2010 Cat1 SS), this year since I won't be chasing points, I'll pick and choose what class I want to race.
Anyways, racing for Singular again, Marty and Sam are great guys, and Sam is a hella good bike designer.
My Swift is set up with mostly a XT drivetrain with the exception of a XTR 12/32 cassette, a Home Brewed 33t chainring, and Hayes Stroker Gram brakes. Wheels have Stan's Crest rims, front hub is a Formula, rear is either a DT 240SS, or how it currently setup a with a Circus Monkey hub. Spokes are DT Revs 2.0/1.5.
The Niner fork is a new addition, and I really like what it has done for the geometry. Steepens the angles a bit, and lowers the front end 15mm, but honestly the stock Singular fork would be better this time of years for exactly the opposite reasons I like the Niner. 
I'll race lighter tires, but the Ardents are perfect for the off-season.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

merlin said:


> I love the Alpine rims Fakie. My wheels were built by Dave Thomas at speed dream wheels.
> http://www.speeddream.com/
> The podiums are real nice but I do not think they would hold up to some of the technical riding around here


thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Got my new one this morning. Gonna be fun. It's in stock form now ('cept for ergons and a new crankset) but I'll be swapping some stuff off my single speed shortly. Should be sweet.









Here's an update:









Swapped some parts off my other bike. A little disappointed in the weight. Weighed in right at 25 lbs as it sits. Still a fairly heavy rear wheel and seatpost but I was expecting a little lighter. OOOH Well. Still loving the bike so I'll enjoy it as is.


----------



## bagz007 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blur XC carbon - medium frame - 22 lbs race-day weight. Thinking on converting to 2x9 or 2x10.


----------



## hysteriamk2 (May 30, 2010)

bagz007 said:


> Blur XC carbon - medium frame - 22 lbs race-day weight. Thinking on converting to 2x9 or 2x10.


Beautiful.


----------



## woodthegreat (Apr 3, 2010)

*27 pounds of FURY!*

see yall at the red rock rampage aka my first mtb race ever.

how far is one lap?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, some really sick bikes in here...

i'll be racing my gf 05 rig or 07 bianchi lewis again this year.. life is hard, funds are super tight so i'm all budget. no money for bikes or parts so hopefully nothing breaks this year.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Got the new SF100 and ran my first race with it last weekend. Love the bike. Should be a rocket ship for all my racing this season.










-Tom


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

bagz007 said:


> Blur XC carbon - medium frame - 22 lbs race-day weight. Thinking on converting to 2x9 or 2x10.


That Small Block 8 as a front tire is diabolical, the WORST tire i've ever ridden on the front of a bike.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Rivet said:


> That Small Block 8 as a front tire is diabolical, the WORST tire i've ever ridden on the front of a bike.


Have to disagree (at least for a 29er). I found it to be surprisingly grippy even in mildly wet conditions. In mud I think diabolical is the correct word, elsewhere though I'm not so sure.


----------



## bagz007 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rivet said:


> That Small Block 8 as a front tire is diabolical, the WORST tire i've ever ridden on the front of a bike.


Agreed. I found that out 10 minutes into my first with ride them, actually hated them. 
Currently running Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 EVO's front and rear, and loving them for racing. Just need more caution with line choices since the sidewalls arent very tough.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

*My 2011 racing rig*

Here's my new Kent Eriksen custom 29er HT. Still needs a few nip and tuck things here and there. But it's almost ready to ride.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

I'm ready.
LS


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Finally finished my personalization.

Stock build except:
Hive 34t crankset
K-edge chain watcher
SRAM 990 9speed cassette 11-34
X9 Gripshift
Roval wheelset with Sram xx rotors
Sworks Fast Trak LK tires, setup tubeless
Old favorite Flite saddle

Need to find an accurate scale, but appears to be at or just under 23lbs.

Need to replace that saddle and seatpost, once the position is dialed in, then cut the steerer tube. Need to add a cage for racing, but I think it's done. Can't wait to get some mileage on it this week.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Iowagriz said:


> Finally finished my personalization.
> 
> Stock build except:
> Hive 34t crankset
> ...


Salsa?


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes its a Ti El Mar. 

I had one myself last year but found it a little harsh i the small size.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Oops....yes. 2011 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, Reba tapered fork, Salsa stem and carbon bar.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

fux said:


> Yes its a Ti El Mar.
> 
> I had one myself last year but found it a little harsh i the small size.


I can imagine. I was really surprised at the size of the tubing when I saw one in person. Looks like an aluminum frame. Sweet bike though.

Anyways I'm almost ashamed to post my bike, both due to its pedestrian nature and my lack of a good camera.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's my Trek HiFi. This will be my race bike for 2011


----------



## ACDC (Apr 6, 2008)

08 Giant Anthem










Just finished an annual weekend long complete strip down, clean, service and rebuild of everything plus the installation of some upgrades...

New brakes, shifters, cables, stem, bars & grips.

As it is now, just over 23lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

#1 built
















#2 in process


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

JoshS said:


> #1 built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice stable!


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 18, 2009)

*2011 Ride*

__________________

Bart
www.bartbanks.org


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

my newest addition. I have fenders on the way, for some sloppy spring riding. my xc bike is pretty much staying the same. Different wheelset, tires, and saddle.


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

woodthegreat said:


> see yall at the red rock rampage aka my first mtb race ever.
> 
> how far is one lap?


6.4 miles, 1400 feet of climbing per lap.

It is really, really, really, criticial to preride this course, probably more than any other course I've done. Learning all the good lines up the washes makes a huge difference on your # of dismounts.

Here's one of our local 60-year-old racers riding parts of the course:


----------



## slyparkrunning (Dec 31, 2005)

1 X 10 will be a fun transition from single speed.


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

Flash 29er 
2011 Time to Roll!


----------



## ShoreCycler (Dec 20, 2008)

I've posted this in another thread but im so stoked on it. I did build it for racing anyway



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Its right on the 23 lb mark. New XTR is suberb by the way.


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)

my 2010 29er Flash 1
1x9 drivetrain 32 in front 11-34 rear with a paul chainkeeper (never dropped a chain)
xo rear and shifter xt cassette
avid elixir cr mag 160 front / rear
ritchey 10d carbon bar "fwd wiggle", esi grips
thomson elite post, phenom sl saddle
racing ralphs tubeless on arch's
heavy ass fsa crankset with crank bros
21.12 ounces
I'd love a lighter crank but I'm not stressing over it
Love this bike


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

ShoreCycler said:


> I've posted this in another thread but im so stoked on it. I did build it for racing anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Its right on the 23 lb mark. New XTR is suberb by the way.


What is the reason for the Exile trail focused frame over the Dakota d29 XC frame?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

white aerolites? $$$$$$!!!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Bikes after their first ride down in AR.

Hers: (still waiting on a new stem and a direct mount chain guide, an SLX der fills in temporarily).









Mine:


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

The Scale frame is new for me for 2011, though almost all the parts came off my old hardtail. I'll be racing the Scale 90% of the time, but I am planning on racing my Element once, at the 3 day Furious3 in Fernie BC.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Are those middleburn cranks on the Scale?

Beautiful bikes.


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

heres my 09 yeti asr... 21.6 lbs


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

bikerboyj17 said:


> Are those middleburn cranks on the Scale?
> 
> Beautiful bikes.


Yup, Middleburn RS7 Duo's, square taper with a Shimano UN73 bb. I've had them for 5 years and they've held up great. The rings are original and have lots of life left in them, though I do change chains frequently. BB still spins good as new.

Thanks!


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Need to cable up the derailleurs and tweak the contact points....


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

2011 Ultimate Scalpel


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

briscoelab said:


> Crappy pics of my wife's new rig. Still have to swap out the stem for the Syntace F109 when it comes in.


which tune saddle is that?


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

looks like a tune speedneedle.


----------



## VaNNage (Dec 18, 2006)

*.*









By vannage at 2011-03-04

23.3 lb


----------



## Clintox50 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went 29er this year! Building up a Giant XTC 29er too but that's not done yet.


----------



## jrob1775 (Sep 30, 2008)

MTB-fanatic said:


> Post em up!:thumbsup:










[/URL][/IMG]

After being away from XC racing for 3 seasons, I decided to get back in the mix. I'll be racing CAT 1 in the New England region. Here's my baby ready to rock!

2011 Specialized Epic Expert Evo R 29er (large)
Industry Nine hubs and spokes with Stan's ZTR rims
Specialized S-Works Renegade 29x1.95 tires
Rock Shox Reba 29 with Specialized Brain internals
Specialized S-Works carbon hndlebar
AVID Elixir SR brakes and calipers (185mm front rotor and 160 rear)
SRAM X9 10spd rear shifter
Specialized Comp Set stem
Specialized lock on grips
SRAM XO BB30 carbon crank with single 34t chainring
Shimano SPD pedals
Specialized single ring chain guide
SRAM XO short cage rear der
SRAM XO 11-36 cassette
Specialized S-Works carbon seat post
Fizik Antares VS saddle
Specialized side mount bottle cage

25 lbs ready to race

The snow is just starting to melt here and she will see her first ride on Sunday. I need to get some off road miles in before my first race in April !! :thumbsup:

What do you think???

J.


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

Motobecane Ti (26") in action at Bonelli last weekend. It's a couple years old now... ready for some upgrades, I think.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Dang, there are some incredible bikes in this thread! Lots of beautiful machinery for sure.

I'm riding my (nearly) bone stock 2009 KHS XC204 during 2011. All 35lbs of it...  

This is my first season of racing, basically to gauge my competitiveness in Cat 3 and desire to race a full series. 

My first race is in 2 weeks (GHORBA Big Ring Challenge in Coldspring, TX) and I can't wait. 

Will post a pic shortly, but it's nothing too special to look at.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

First race of the 2011 season is tomorrow. So I figured I'd clean the bike up and give it a once over. What better time to snap some pics?

Bike is a 2010 model Jamis 853 Dragon 29'er. Build is full XO 2x10, Mavic Crossmax 29 wheels, Ritchey WCS cockpit. Tips the scales right at 25 pounds.

Love this bike and looking forward to the 2011 season!


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

That is a very nicely appointed bike.Love the way the 26er rode and i bet this is even better


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's my 2011 Orbea Alma 29er in action at the Spa City 6 Hour race in Hot Springs, AR:thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*I think I'll stay single*



CB2 said:


> I don't know if I'll race geared or singlespeed this year. Depends on if I get bored with gears or not. Right now it's set up with as a 1x8, which works well in the snow, and has been kind of fun.


Yesterday I was riding, my first ride offroad on dirt this year, and the clackity-clack of the derailleur was really annoying. It did help out in the snow, but that's gone now!
So I stripped the shifty bits off it.

I had more fun today!









Also, and of great importance, I got a new bell. My old one was more stylie, but the function and tone of this one is far superior. Very important.


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

24.5 lbs with winter tires, frameskin, 15mm thru, bottle cage & computer. pretty psyched!


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

44gnats said:


> 24.5 lbs with winter tires, frameskin, 15mm thru, bottle cage & computer. pretty psyched!


Love your Chomsky quote. I attended his class at MIT where he famously remarked, "puppies are cute".


----------



## Noobs_Together (Mar 21, 2011)

I am sure 100% that this isnt the best S-works you seen so far but it was passed over after a friend had a major accident, so now I am going to try to race this bike against the lot this year 
There are stuff that needs to be changed new fork and wheels.  
Enjoy!

For those who want to know how this bike came around, first of all I am not XC pro I ride like a pig at the start no idea what's to expect in the lift of XC racing until I was given the S-works frame one fine day. To be honest I have no idea that the name 'S-works' was like Ferrari, initially the bike was set-up on a budget from there I rode my way to get more parts its now on XO parts. SLX crank(which is good enuff for me) I admit the bike is 'old' to the XC race's of today but I am racing to cheer my friend up to show him that the S-works is really a good bike for racing till date.  Cheers everyone


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess I should actually race one.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lynskey 29er for this season...*

No pics of the actual bike yet though... If you look verrrrry carefully, you will see a beautiful ti downtube...ha.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 2, 2005)

*Noble F4*

Actually got this rolling the middle of last season but here are some pics before its maiden ride.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

JoshS said:


> I guess I should actually race one.


:eekster: How about this. You donate them to the poor college kid that is being weighed down by a 35lb mtb and a 21 pound roadie. :thumbsup:

For real though awesome stable love the black and red.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, a 30 thousand dollar pile o' bikes.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

44gnats said:


> 24.5 lbs with winter tires, frameskin, 15mm thru, bottle cage & computer. pretty psyched!


Why did you waste your money on that stem? The one that comes on that bike is lighter and better and way cheaper


----------



## dpastore22 (Jul 6, 2009)

I will have to admit, thats the nicest collection of bikes i ever seen! I hope you're a tier 1 sponsored rider or I would like a job at your company please


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Done a couple of changes since last picture. Still havn`t tried it yet because of the snow.


----------



## JuniorPRO (Dec 27, 2009)

JoshS said:


> I guess I should actually race one.


How do the S-Works Renegade tires compare to the Racing Ralphs?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

dust3313 said:


> :eekster: How about this. You donate them to the poor college kid that is being weighed down by a 35lb mtb and a 21 pound roadie. :thumbsup:
> 
> For real though awesome stable love the black and red.


I was in that position 2 years ago, Gotta have something to strive for



dpastore22 said:


> I will have to admit, thats the nicest collection of bikes i ever seen! I hope you're a tier 1 sponsored rider or I would like a job at your company please


there is a specific way I worked this, because there is no way I could do this every year (well I could but I wouldn't, too cheap, which probably doesn't sound right in this situation)
Basically over the last few years I have done a slight upgrade every year, so that every year out of pocket cost is minimized. 
But I have a full time corporate america job, then on Saturdays and when needed I work at the bike shop I race for (Cat 1). So I get everything at whatever the employee cost is.

The real fact of the matter is I am getting married this June and I know I must buy this stuff now or It won't happen for a while. I have a even nicer toy in the garage, but the fiancee fully supports that one.



JuniorPRO said:


> How do the S-Works Renegade tires compare to the Racing Ralphs?


The Renegades are definitely faster rolling and great for hard pack, but in anything loose (pine needles and leaves) they really start to come loose. The Racing Raphs will stick corners better, but there is noticeable difference in strait line rolling.

I think the renegades would be slightly better if they had higher side knobs. But if the track is allot of open hard pack, the Renegades are your choice


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

JoshS said:


> I have a even nicer toy in the garage, but the fiancee fully supports that one.


Amazing bike collection, What's in the garage?


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

3fast3furious said:


> Why did you waste your money on that stem? The one that comes on that bike is lighter and better and way cheaper


the real question is, "why am i wasting my time responding to a critical comment such as yours?"
i'll answer nonetheless: no stem "came on that bike" as i got it as frame-only. as for the stem being being heavier, this is true. as for it being "better" - not sure i agree. "way" cheaper? depends on whether or not one gets deals on bikes and parts; i suspect you do not. 
finally, i believe you're furious; kinda doubt you're fast, though...


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

44gnats said:


> the real question is, "why am i wasting my time responding to a critical comment such as yours?"
> i'll answer nonetheless: no stem "came on that bike" as i got it as frame-only. as for the stem being being heavier, this is true. as for it being "better" - not sure i agree. "way" cheaper? depends on whether or not one gets deals on bikes and parts; i suspect you do not.
> finally, i believe you're furious; kinda doubt you're fast, though...


HAHA....you are correct, I am pretty slow. But no need to get all offended by my question. It was just a question. Makes sense that you bought what you wanted since you got it frame only. And "way" cheaper doesn't really have anything to do with deals, unless you got it free. I was comparing your $250 stem to the lighter $80 stem that usually comes with that bike. Even if you get half off on your Bontrager parts, that's still an $85 gap between the too, that seems way cheaper to me.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Another Sette Serum*

Another Sette Serum.



Lynskey seatpost and Backcountry Research Awesome Strap Vital


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

Giant XTC Composite "F1" SS


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

GTR2ebike said:


> Amazing bike collection, What's in the garage?


It depends on whether you like american cars with big V8's, which I do, But it's a 2008 Z06. 
I haven't figured out how to get a bike on it yet though


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

3fast3furious said:


> HAHA....you are correct, I am pretty slow. But no need to get all offended by my question. It was just a question. Makes sense that you bought what you wanted since you got it frame only. And "way" cheaper doesn't really have anything to do with deals, unless you got it free. I was comparing your $250 stem to the lighter $80 stem that usually comes with that bike. Even if you get half off on your Bontrager parts, that's still an $85 gap between the too, that seems way cheaper to me.


"why did you _waste your money on that stem?" is not "just a question" as you suggest. it's a passive aggressive remark in the guise of a question. it would be like me asking you "why do you waste your time asking trivial questions about other people's race bikes when you are admittedly slow and could spend your time training, losing weight, getting less slow, etc.?" 
once again, i'll waste my time addressing your "question." cheaper has everything to do with deals. i got two carbon xxx stems for $100 as the model was changing when i bought them. i couldn't have gotten that deal on the rxl stems, new or old. finally, while you have much more to learn than this, you should know that lighter is not always better. the minimal weight penalty of the carbon stem is made up, in my opinion, by its stiffness, vibration damping and the broader clamping surface. moreover, a few grams for a non-rotational part is not a big deal. the rxl is a fine stem and i don't think the difference between the two is truly significant, but my rationale for doing what i did is sound.
i really invite you to hit the trails and get in shape; i predict this will be more satisfying than posing questions to others about their part selection. also, i suggest you get more honest with yourself about the purpose of your "questions." you are clearly annoyed with my stem choice - you thought of it as a "waste." that's fine, but don't pretend you're simply inquiring about my decision when in fact you want to quibble. 
now get out and ride, slow and furious; you'll be better off, i am certain._


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

mechBgon said:


> Phase 1 is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful build... unfortuately my back hurts looking at it.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Topeak-Ergon team issue Grand Canyon CF from Canyon.
Got the frame yesterday from Germany.....built it up over night.....got fit via Wobble-Naught this AM....then did a shake down ride on it this afternoon.
Bike as you see it in 'training mode' in the pic is 20.3 lbs....minus the water bottle.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Topeak-Ergon team issue Grand Canyon CF from Canyon.
> Got the frame yesterday from Germany.....built it up over night.....got fit via Wobble-Naught this AM....then did a shake down ride on it this afternoon.
> Bike as you see it in 'training mode' in the pic is 20.3 lbs....minus the water bottle.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sick, Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

2010 Cannondale F1 ready for the season.


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

JoshS said:


> I guess I should actually race one.


Sweet! Looks exactly like my stable minus the HT fat tires. Add in a P3C TT bike in it's stead. Ugh. Need to get out on that bad boy this week.

Oh yeah, also add a 5 year old Ridley Damocles with full fenders. We need "rain" bikes up there in the soggy PNW.  

I see you also added the "real" XX rings to your Epic.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Ready for, um, racing.

Ragley huck-it-drop-it-flow-it-climb-it-race-it-Mmmbop converted to single speed.
Race ready coil Nixon fork @150mm.  
Gravity dropper.
Flows.
34/16
Last I checked it was about 24 pounds. Not bad for a bike with few limits. When I put the Specialized Renegade tires on, I expect it'll drop a pound where it counts.

I originally had the fork dialed down to 120mm for trail and expected 90mm for racing, but 150 climbs and rides better. It must be new geometry. Quite a surprise.

I love this bike.

P

I posted a thread on build details here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7919803


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Made a few mods to the SF100 and been racing it. Love the bike.

- ZTR Arch wheels
- XTR shifters
- XT rear der
- 2x10 with X9 crank

Pic complete with stupid look on my face 










-Tom


----------



## fabioghini (Feb 5, 2011)

https://img862.imageshack.us/i/cimg0514.jpg/


----------



## fabioghini (Feb 5, 2011)

[URL=https://img862.imageshack.us/i/cimg0514.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Updated:*

The bike has now been raced and is dirtier. Also lighter at 21lbs even.


----------



## tristans (Jan 2, 2011)

My race bike is in one of these buckets!


----------



## ACDC (Apr 6, 2008)

Giant Anthem, ready to race, currently 23lbs 8oz :thumbsup:


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have any of just the bike, but here's one racing my newish (December 10') Niner Jet 9. It's a real rocket ship considering the weight (26.2 ready to race).


----------



## TJRosson (Sep 16, 2008)

jd1072 said:


> I don't have any of just the bike, but here's one racing my newish (December 10') Niner Jet 9. It's a real rocket ship considering the weight (26.2 ready to race).
> 
> View attachment 608765


That's heavy JD. But you got turbo boosters in the legs powering it. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

jd1072 said:


> I don't have any of just the bike, but here's one racing my newish (December 10') Niner Jet 9. It's a real rocket ship considering the weight (26.2 ready to race).
> 
> View attachment 608765


we've yet to go head to head this season, but after seeing your results, I think you'll have the upper hand since the only race I may make is RHR


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

JoshS said:


> we've yet to go head to head this season, but after seeing your results, I think you'll have the upper hand since the only race I may make is RHR


I've been missing "the juggernaut." Get your butt back out to some of these races. If I'm fortunate enough to have wrapped up the series in time for RHR, I plan to cat up and race with the Open guys.


----------



## skandy32 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's my new race bike... I've been racing a Giant NRS team from 2003 for 8years, this ones much faster!

Frame: Giant Advanced SL 2011
Fork: Marzocchi Corsa Superleggera RC 2011
Wheels: Hope pro3s 3bolts on ZTR crests 24h
Tyres: Racing Raplhs tubeless
Brakes: Hope race x2s 2011
Full XTR double 10spd. 44/30t + 36-11t 
Seatpost: Giant Composite SL roadie one! 
Seat: Selle Italia xc pro
Bars: Easton ec90sl carbons
Stem: ea90 in white










...and she comes in bang on 20lbs

Andy, 
Guernsey (channel islands)


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

skandy32 - that's an awesome bike! I haven't seen a top shelf race bike with a Zoke for years. Hopefully all their troubles are behind them and they can get back to what they used to be.


----------



## skandy32 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kris said:


> skandy32 - that's an awesome bike! I haven't seen a top shelf race bike with a Zoke for years. Hopefully all their troubles are behind them and they can get back to what they used to be.


thanks dude! If by zoke ya mean the forks.... i am having problems with them! they have had a bad knock in the compression out of the box, and the lockout doesn't work! Had many pairs of bombers over the years working flawlessly, hence why i chose them, but so far i'm not impressed... they've gone back twice now and they're currently being 'reassembled' which might fix the problems :S

Andy


----------



## GCbikes (Apr 14, 2011)

*2010 Vassago Bandersnatch*

Steel 29er frame with X0 and XT mix of parts


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

jd1072 said:


> I've been missing "the juggernaut." Get your butt back out to some of these races. If I'm fortunate enough to have wrapped up the series in time for RHR, I plan to cat up and race with the Open guys.


I doubt I will see any races this spring, Anytime i get into a training regiment, something happens and I'm down and out for a week or 2. I'm sick right now.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

skandy32 said:


> thanks dude! If by zoke ya mean the forks.... i am having problems with them! they have had a bad knock in the compression out of the box, and the lockout doesn't work! Had many pairs of bombers over the years working flawlessly, hence why i chose them, but so far i'm not impressed... they've gone back twice now and they're currently being 'reassembled' which might fix the problems :S
> 
> Andy


I am sorry but they haven't made a good XC fork in a long time. One of my house mates was sponsored by them two years ago. She went through a grand total of 12 forks in a season.

T
Send them back after they break the next time and demand your money back and buy something else.

(Not to be negative, I wouldn't have said anything if you weren't already having problems)


----------



## Bioteknik (Jun 27, 2007)

A bit more travel and weight than most people's race bikes, but this is my new ride:










Stock weight at the shop with the heavier tires and tubes (with time titan XS pedals) is:










with a fast track lk and renegade rear, weight should go down to about 23.5


----------



## mooddude (Jun 23, 2008)

New Frame - old parts, XL frame - 20.94# as seen.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

Rollin on a 2010 Superfly 100, a complete rocket ship!


----------



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

*Finally finished*


----------



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Frame
Sette Morph

Size
XL

Fork
Fox Racing Fork 32 F100 RL Open Bath

Shifters
Sram x.o nine speed

Front Derailleur
Shimano XT M770 34.9 top pull

Rear Derailleur
Sram X.O

Shifter Cable/Housing
Jagwire Ripcord Titanium Cable / Housing

Brake Levers
Shimano XT

Front Brake
Shimano XT

Rear Brake
Shimano XT

Crankset
Shimano XT FC-M770, 44/32/22T / 175mm

Bottom Bracket
Shimano XT M770

Cassette
Shimano XT CS-M770, 9-Speed, 11-34T

Chain
Shimano XT CN-HG93

Headset
FSA 1-1/8" Orbit Z

Handlebar
Ritchey wcs rizer 26.5 width

Grips/Tape
Ergon ge1

Stem
FSA os-115

Saddle
Fizik gobi magnisium

Seatpost
FSA SL-K

Wheelset
Stans arch 28 hole rims
Bontrager RXL hubs
DT-Swiss spokes
Pedals
Shimano XTR

Front Tire
Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance 2.1

Rear Tire
Stans The crow 2.0

*Weight 
20.1LBS. (XL With pedals and bottle cages)*


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

This is my 2011 Race Bike

Frame: Thylacine Cycles Custom 29er - Built for a beefy dude. 1 inch round steel chainstays are as stiff as possible
Fork: Fox f29 100mm 
Drivetrain: Shimano XT/SLX 1 x 10 (11-36) (33t front ring)
Brakes: XT
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 on Stan's Flows. 
Tires: Bontrager XDX TLR
Cockpit: Thomson/Specialized SWORKS carbon bar. 
Weight: Heavier than Milk.










[IMGhttps://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_wANndYdsxE4/TbwWyccZC9I/AAAAAAAABDE/gLEW1WHzCXc/s512/IMG_2294.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## bagz007 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Some updates*

Some recent upgrades:

-Decided on 2x9 with an FSA Afterburner 3-8-6 40/27t
-XTR Shadow Rear Der
-Schwalbe Rocket Rons w/tubes
-KMC X9 SL ti-nitride gold chain
-ODI TLD lock on grips in white (not foam grip lite but I like them so far)

weight: 22.62 lbs


----------



## strat819 (Jul 29, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Wow, just Wow. Weight?


DITTO


----------



## Hedge72 (Mar 31, 2006)

Finished up just in time to kick off the race season...except for the brakes hoses...still need to trim those puppies 

Frame: 2007 Giant Anthem Large
Fork: Fox 32 F80RL
Shock: Fox RP2
Stem: Race Face Deus XC
Handle Bars: Race Face Next SL
Grips: ESI Racers Edge
Seatpost: Race Face Deus XC
Seatpost Clamp: KCNC
Saddle Selle Italia SLR
Water Bottle Cage: Bontrager Satellite Elite Carbon
Front Brake: Avid Elixir CR Mag
Rear Brake: Avid Elixir CR Mag
Front Rotor: KCNC Razor 160mm w/titanium bolts
Rear Rotor: KCNC Razor 140mm w/titanium bolts
Crankset: Shimano XTR M985 40/28 175mm 'Race'
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL w/titanium spindle
Cassette: Shimano XT M770 11-32T
Chain: Shimano XTR CN M980 10-speed
Front Mech: Shimano XTR M985
Rear Mech: Shimano XTR M971
Shifters F&R: Shimano XTR M970
Wheels: American Classic MTB 26 Tubeless
Skewers: American Classic
Tires: Geax Barro Race 2.0

Weight 22.73lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's my little beast:


























2011 Scalpel 2, Small
XO/XX Mix
3T LTD Doric seatpost/Xida flatbar
Look Quartz
Ralph's front/rear on Sun Black Flag wheels

21lbs 4oz


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

*My 2011 Race Bike*

My Generic Frame Battleship. 19.75 lbs


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

I like this beast....but out of my price range



skandy32 said:


> Here's my new race bike... I've been racing a Giant NRS team from 2003 for 8years, this ones much faster!
> 
> Frame: Giant Advanced SL 2011
> Fork: Marzocchi Corsa Superleggera RC 2011
> ...


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

I blew up my rear shock on my Yeti ASR, so I had to build up ol' trusty. 
08 Mototbecane fly team
09 fox rlc
ztr olympic laced to american classic hubs
fsa k force lite double
truvativ stem seatpost and stem
avid elixur
xtr f. derailluer
x7 r. derailluer
felt team seat(i love it)
xo shifters


----------



## Hedge72 (Mar 31, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

crappy cell phone pic...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's my rocketship. It's a year old now and still plowing cheerfully. Oooops, I forgot, I don't race, just "trail blaze"...oh, brother!

23.58lbs as shown...


----------



## SnowStorm (Dec 14, 2008)

*Finally got both of the rigs setup*

I bought this Sette Razzo over a year ago when it went on sale for $179. Really couldn't pass up the deal for an XL frame that was in the low 3lb range.

Other parts:
Reba XX
Avid Elixir CR
Red Windcutter rotors
Stans Archs with ZTR hubs
Easton EA70 monkey bar and Sette stem
Shimano XT crank
Homebrewed Components 33T ring
XTR 9sp rear derailleur
XTR cassette
Egg Beater SLs
Thomson Masterpiece
Really uncomfortable Sette Nyx saddle

Items left:
New Tires coming this week
Fizik Tundra
Drilling out front hub to take DT Swiss 9mm thru bolt skewer



















The other ride is a pretty much stock Fuji Reveal 1.0 that I bought on a steal on eBay. Bike has been great for some of the gnar in the northeast but it needs some more cockpit room to be suitable for XC race.


----------



## tristans (Jan 2, 2011)

Geekhouse Wormtown 29er, with paragon sliders, braze-ons, true temper ox platinum
sram XX
reba rlt
velocity blunt pro wheels
thomson seatpost, stem, collar
ritchey wcs bars
conti mountain king tires
cane creek headset
random saddle.

Its true what they say - 29ers can roll over anything. First ride was yesterday, and it was a bit of a revelation. Excited to get it on a race course!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

tristans said:


> Excited to get it on a race course!


Nice bike.
Domnarski Farm next Sunday would be a good test.


----------



## tristans (Jan 2, 2011)

CB2 said:


> Nice bike.
> Domnarski Farm next Sunday would be a good test.


Thanks! I'm planning on being there, actually. Perhaps I'll see you!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

tristans said:


> Thanks! I'm planning on being there, actually. Perhaps I'll see you!


Cool!
I'll be there. Super fun course.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

23.5 lbs


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Even though my race season is pretty much over (no racing in the summer here, and only doing a couple this fall), here is my new race bike!








Just gotta swap the tires/go tubeless and she'll be ready to race.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Latest development


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be doing first race ever (at Fair Hill Md.) in 5 weeks. 
I made this 'Paragon' light and nimble (RXL stem and post, WTB lite hubs)
I can't wait!!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

The bike with new upgrades lurking in the bike corner. Added a lite cage, bontrager rl wheels, bonty xr2 tires setup tubeless, ergons, and a cheap nashbar saddle. Set up 1x9 with an mrp 1.x. Comes in a hair above 25 lbs. Plans are for a lighter fork, some drivetrain upgrades then transferring it all to a pivot mach 4 frame.


----------



## keoniboy70 (Aug 18, 2010)

My 2009 Zaskar Elite - Manitou Minutes - SLX cranks 2x9 - ZTR Crest wheels - Hayes Stroker brakes with Alligator rotors - SRAM X0/X9 Gripshift/derailleurs

















My 2010 Sette Razzo - Manitou Tower Pros - Stylo cranks 1x9 - ZTR Crest wheels - Hayes Stroker brakes - SRAM X9/X7 Gripshift/derailleurs

















Raced the Zaskar earlier in Spring - but I'm prolly goin with the Razzo for the fall - just got into 29ers and the Sette is just plain fun to ride.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

What kind of 2x9 set up are you running on the Zaskar? Details?


----------



## keoniboy70 (Aug 18, 2010)

bikerboyj17 said:


> What kind of 2x9 set up are you running on the Zaskar? Details?


Running slx cranks with 36x24 and a 11x34 SRAM 991 cogset. Basically removed big ring and went +4 in mid and +2 in granny.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

What front derailleur are you using? I was running a similar set up and having issues with chain drop. You aren't running a bash guard right?


----------



## keoniboy70 (Aug 18, 2010)

bikerboyj17 said:


> What front derailleur are you using? I was running a similar set up and having issues with chain drop. You aren't running a bash guard right?


I'm just running the OEM front Shimano Deore derailleur. I just locked out the top gear. Never installed a bash guard and haven't experienced any chain drops. I did shorten my chain and threw on a med. cage rear derailleur though.


----------



## Grizzy (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's what my old butt will be scootin around on. You may mistake it for an electric motocross bike if you see it in action, but its just an SC blur.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

My heavy beast


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

*My new bike*

I rarely get a new bike, so I thought I would post.

Giant Anthem 29er with Lefty Fork. Full XO 2X9 setup.

It was a project bike for the shop I ride for. I was happy to take it off their hands. A little heavy at over 24 pounds, but rides like a dream.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Poncharelli said:


> I rarely get a new bike, so I thought I would post.
> 
> Giant Anthem 29er with Lefty Fork. Full XO 2X9 setup.
> 
> It was a project bike for the shop I ride for. I was happy to take it off their hands. A little heavy at over 24 pounds, but rides like a dream.


The Lefty looks good on that and I like the blue highlights.
Heavy @ 24 lbs? Please...


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Poncharelli said:


> I rarely get a new bike, so I thought I would post.
> 
> Giant Anthem 29er with Lefty Fork. Full XO 2X9 setup.
> 
> It was a project bike for the shop I ride for. I was happy to take it off their hands. A little heavy at over 24 pounds, but rides like a dream.


Nice bike! :thumbsup: My 26er anthem x is sub 23 lbs, but I'm running a 1x9. No weight weenie parts yet either.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Might as well post it here too, 2011 Jet 9 with some customizations:


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Cool Jet.

I may have posted this before, but I'm too lazy to check...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

sick Air niner


----------



## PTJ (Apr 15, 2010)

My sons new race bike. It's crazy light at 16lbs 12ozs but he only weighs 88 pounds so it should hold up.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

PTJ said:


> My sons new race bike. It's crazy light at 16lbs 12ozs but he only weighs 88 pounds so it should hold up.
> View attachment 622108


What kind of gear inches do you run for your son?
My son never shifts his bike so I thought I'd SS it.


----------



## PTJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Tight twisty trails here in TN. He's using a 32x21 for now and did well on his first trail ride. His old bike had a 1x9 setup 32x11-32. The weight saving made things much easier. His old bike was a little over 22. He said climbing on the light SS was easier than the lowest gear on his old bike. 

If he struggles with it I will put gears on but so far so good.


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

My bike in action. Scott Spark with the integrated seat post. Lefty. Singe front ring + some other cool stuff


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

My too babies.


----------



## FotoJesse (Dec 26, 2009)

My new 2010 El Mariachi. Specs: 2010 titanium Salsa El Mariachi large frame, 2011 Fox F29 RLC 100mm 15mm T/A Fork, Chris King Red Sotto Voce Headset, 3T Arx Team 90mm +/- 6deg stem, RaceFace Next 3/4 Carbon low rise bars, Shimano SLX disc brakes 180mm/160mm, Shimano SLX 9spd shifters, Shimano XTRM970 Crankset, Shimano XT Bottom Bracket, Shimano XT FD-M770 Front Derailleur, Shimano XT RD-M770 Rapid Rise Rear Derailleur, Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32 Cassette, KMC X9.99 Chain, Thomson Elite 27.2x410mm Seat Post, Fizik Gobi XM Manganese Rails, Salsa Red Lip Lock Seat Post Clamp, Ergon GC2 Grips, KCNC Titanium Rear Skewer, Training Wheels: Hope ProII Hubs, Stans NoTubes Arch Rims, Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Tires, my race wheels are Stans NoTubes 355s with ZTR 3.30 Hubs currently with Specialized S-Works Renegades. This will be my first full season of racing. Just had this built up last week after my Niner Air9 frame cracked. Will probably go to a lighter set of brakes and rotors before the series gets started here in Florida. I am looking forward to my first season of racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikalaich (Dec 30, 2009)

9.4 kilo with conti's and 100ml caffelatex









and here a bit heavier  (+1.5 kilo of mud))


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

The Behemoth after a post-ride bath... a leftover 2009 KHS XC204 I bought in December. It has a list of componentry that most of you would scoff at and is nearly twice the weight of half the bikes in this thread (35.2lbs) but it's my first year of racing and despite the weight, I love the bike. :thumbsup: I'm riding it hard until something breaks and only then will I upgrade parts.

After doing just one spring TMBRA and two GHORBA SS races, I'm hoping to do 4 of the fall TMBRA races this year and perhaps next year I'll look into upgrading to a lighter and better equipped bike, but for now I think my best bet is to continue upgrading the rider...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Some parts upgraded...*

Only place there's weight left hiding is in the cassete, a PG-1070 12-36, which was chosen for the ratios rather than the weight, and the brakes (Elixer R), which are extremely powerful and dependable...and cheap.


----------



## Nazgul350r (Mar 31, 2010)

brentos said:


> Only place there's weight left hiding is in the cassete, a PG-1070 12-36, which was chosen for the ratios rather than the weight, and the brakes (Elixer R), which are extremely powerful and dependable...and cheap.


What is the weight?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Nazgul350r said:


> What is the weight?


20.7 lb w/ cages.

Cassette is 360g, XX is 205.
Brakes are 380g each. XX are 280 ea.

So...355g, or about .8 lb could be cut w/ XX stuff.


----------



## Virre (Mar 17, 2011)

My race rig for 2011. 8,86kg and works great!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

brentos said:


> 20.7 lb w/ cages.
> 
> Cassette is 360g, XX is 205.
> Brakes are 380g each. XX are 280 ea.
> ...


got the worng logo on the bars and need the stem too!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Virre said:


> My race rig for 2011. 8,86kg and works great!


Beautiful bike!


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm lazy, so this is the best picture of mine. No idea what it weighs. Haven't had a chance to shorten the brake lines yet and the headset spacers will be replaced by proper red anodized ones if Cane Creek ever starts making the Interloks in red again.


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

Nikalaich said:


> 9.4 kilo with conti's and 100ml caffelatex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What seat is that?


----------



## Nikalaich (Dec 30, 2009)

Tioga Spyder Twintail
~135 grams, comfortable, flexy, and crazy cheap


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

So those are your 200mm High Sierra cranks? Nice. How's that work with the geometry?



zandr said:


> I'm lazy, so this is the best picture of mine. No idea what it weighs. Haven't had a chance to shorten the brake lines yet and the headset spacers will be replaced by proper red anodized ones if Cane Creek ever starts making the Interloks in red again.


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

Nikalaich - What drop is that from your seat to the bars? Geez, and I thought my drop was pretty signficant. You must have some long arms.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

This is my race machine. She's 18 lbs 13oz. New wheels should get here soon.
Now, this is my Orbea in action. I'm the one in 2nd place. 





I also have a picture with her cousin! (A.K.A. Georgia Gould's bike) :thumbsup:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us...sic-1/elite-women-cross-country/photos/171334


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Finally here for the second half of the season!

2011 Seven Sola Sl 29er with Lefty Fork. 20.5 lbs as pictured:


----------



## JuniorPRO (Dec 27, 2009)

fueledbymetal said:


> Finally here for the second half of the season!
> 
> 2011 Seven Sola Sl 29er with Lefty Fork. 20.5 lbs as pictured:


That thing is pretty sweet. Did you ask Seven if they would put a 1.5" lefty headtube on it?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

JuniorPRO said:


> That thing is pretty sweet. Did you ask Seven if they would put a 1.5" lefty headtube on it?


Thanks!

Yeah, I asked about the Lefty headtuve, but it was $700 extra. I've never had a CK headest before and have always thought they looked "blingy" & they have a good rep for durability, so I decided to save some cash and go that route.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

fueledbymetal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I asked about the Lefty headtuve, but it was $700 extra. I've never had a CK headest before and have always thought they looked "blingy" & they have a good rep for durability, so I decided to save some cash and go that route.


WOW 700 bucks for that?!? That's a ripoff. Most custom builders charge about $200 for a change like that. How much was the frame total? The Chris King looks better anyway. Lefty specific headtubes look dumb


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

My X-mas present from me!
Tomac 120 Automatic


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> my bikes a pos compared to these bikes but i raced on it last season and placed 7th over all for the season in my class, and i plain on racing on it again:thumbsup:.
> 
> From my bikes
> has a totally different build now but a basic idea:thumbsup:


 I think I saw this bike at a Greatful Dead concert


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

My top fuel!


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

TunicaTrails said:


> So those are your 200mm High Sierra cranks? Nice. How's that work with the geometry?


Oh gosh, I'm sorry, I totally missed your reply. Yes, they are 200mm High Sierra cranks. The geometry was adjusted to account for them - it's basically typical XL/21" Specialized etc geometry but with a 35mm BB drop. This puts the pedal at roughly the same height above the ground as a standard crank on a standard bike. On my road bike the drop is 45mm so I was worried 35mm might be too high, but I haven't had any issues at all and I think the bike handles great.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

3fast3furious said:


> WOW 700 bucks for that?!? That's a ripoff. Most custom builders charge about $200 for a change like that. How much was the frame total? The Chris King looks better anyway. Lefty specific headtubes look dumb


The Frame was around $3800 including the upgraded BB30 option and of course custom geometry. The "SL" designation indicates butted rather straight ti tubes are used. Finally took it out for the first ride yesterday and am totally loving it! This Sunday will be my first race with it at Wakefield.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's my 2011 rig. This is my third build for this frame. Earlier this year, Circle A Cycles did a disc conversion and paint and I slapped on the White Brothers Loop. So far, so good. Since these photos, it's now sporting a Shimano XTR M900 8-speed cassette and Shimano XT thumbshifters. Anyway, the New Hampshire 100 is this weekend and I'm really looking forward to that.

View attachment 634055


View attachment 634056


View attachment 634057


View attachment 634058


View attachment 634059


View attachment 634060


Frame: 2009 Independent Fabrication Deluxe
Fork: 2011 White Brothers Loop
Wheels: Chris King Hubs, EDGE/ENVE Carbon Rims, DT Swiss Spokes
Quick Release: Nuke Proof Twist Tight (rear)
Tires: Continental Mountain King 2.4 tires
Crank, Chainrings, Bottom Bracket: Rotor 3D MTB Double Crank, MTB Double Set Chainrings (Q Rings), Self Aligning Bottom Bracket (SABB) with the Enduro ZERO (Grade3) ceramic bearings
Chain: SRAM
Cassette: Shimano Hyperglide, 12-23, 7-speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR, FD-M953
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR, RD-M950
Shifters: Shimano Deore, SL-MT62, 7-speed
Handlebars: Black Sheep Titanium
Grips: Pedros Blackwalls
Stem: Circle A Cycles Fillet-brazed, -10 degree
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: Avid BB7
Brake levers: Kooka Racha
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR
Seat Post: Black Sheep Titanium
Paint: White
Size: Custom
Serial #: 177D916
Place of Origin: Somerville, MA, baby!


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is my Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon. She has been my trusty steed for 2 years now.



















Fork: 2012 Fox Float RLC 100mm
Rear Shock: Pushed Rock Shox Monarch RT3
Wheels: 2011 Crank Brothers Cobalt
Tyres: Kenda Slant 6 tubeless
Brakes: 2012 XT
Drivetrain: XT
Shifters: XTR
Seatpost: Raceface Next SL
Bars: Raceface Next SL
Pedals: 2012 Crank Brothers candy
Seat: WTB Rocket V SLT

Weighs around 24-25 lbs.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

My new baby..... 2011 BMC FS01


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

@Boxerbill77 

Nice one 

Can you compare it with other carbon FS bikes ?


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

Markoj said:


> @Boxerbill77
> 
> Nice one
> 
> Can you compare it with other carbon FS bikes ?


I ride nothing but BMC, road and mtn. I personally think they are the best make around. THe suspension design on the FS01 is very responsive to my riding style.. The only bike I find that is similar is the Santa Cruz Blur. I debated on both for quite some time, and after riding both for about 100 miles each. You see what i went with. There are a lot of nice carbon FS bikes on the market. I personally love the BMC.. The rear triangle with the rear suspension design is amazing... My third choice was the giant anthem, but far down the list. BMC are the most responsive bikes I have ever ridden. I say that because Im a sprinter on the road, and need instant rear wheel response. BMC gives you that with the rear triangle design. I typed this super fast at work so i hope it makes sense to you..


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

boxerbill77 said:


> I ride nothing but BMC, road and mtn. I personally think they are the best make around. THe suspension design on the FS01 is very responsive to my riding style.. The only bike I find that is similar is the Santa Cruz Blur. I debated on both for quite some time, and after riding both for about 100 miles each. You see what i went with. There are a lot of nice carbon FS bikes on the market. I personally love the BMC.. The rear triangle with the rear suspension design is amazing... My third choice was the giant anthem, but far down the list. BMC are the most responsive bikes I have ever ridden. I say that because Im a sprinter on the road, and need instant rear wheel response. BMC gives you that with the rear triangle design. I typed this super fast at work so i hope it makes sense to you..


Nice bike! How much does the FS01 weigh? BTW I have a Pro Machine for the road with Campy Record 11 speed and some carbon wheels which I love.


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

wilks said:


> Nice bike! How much does the FS01 weigh? BTW I have a Pro Machine for the road with Campy Record 11 speed and some carbon wheels which I love.


23.1lbs My race machine weighs 15.2lbs sram red


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

boxerbill77 said:


> I ride nothing but BMC, road and mtn. I personally think they are the best make around. THe suspension design on the FS01 is very responsive to my riding style.. The only bike I find that is similar is the Santa Cruz Blur. I debated on both for quite some time, and after riding both for about 100 miles each. You see what i went with. There are a lot of nice carbon FS bikes on the market. I personally love the BMC.. The rear triangle with the rear suspension design is amazing... My third choice was the giant anthem, but far down the list. BMC are the most responsive bikes I have ever ridden. I say that because Im a sprinter on the road, and need instant rear wheel response. BMC gives you that with the rear triangle design. I typed this super fast at work so i hope it makes sense to you..


Tnx,

I had a chance to buy earlier model, but then new model came out and...  I'm just waiting to own some in near future 

By instant rear wheel response you mean power delivery ?  Does it bob too much while pedaling ? Front triangle stiff enought ?


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice bikes guys cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

Markoj said:


> Tnx,
> 
> I had a chance to buy earlier model, but then new model came out and...  I'm just waiting to own some in near future
> 
> By instant rear wheel response you mean power delivery ?  Does it bob too much while pedaling ? Front triangle stiff enought ?


Yes rear wheel power delivery.. Its perfect.. Pedal bob.. Very very very minimal, and you have to pay attention to strictly that to notice it.. I love the bike, its amazing.. Front of the bike.. Well, I have to slow the steering down a bit. So Im going with a longer stem than normal, and i noticed Im running less air pressure in the shock.. So yeah, the front is tits on too.. Trust me, you cant go wrong with this baby.. One thing.. You will notice some creaking coming from the frame.. Pull out your pivots for the rear triangle, and grease them, and that goes away..


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Here's my rocketship. It's a year old now and still plowing cheerfully. Oooops, I forgot, I don't race, just "trail blaze"...oh, brother!
> 
> 23.58lbs as shown...


Sweet bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Here's my 2011 rig. This is my third build for this frame. Earlier this year, Circle A Cycles did a disc conversion and paint and I slapped on the White Brothers Loop. So far, so good. Since these photos, it's now sporting a Shimano XTR M900 8-speed cassette and Shimano XT thumbshifters. Anyway, the New Hampshire 100 is this weekend and I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> View attachment 634055
> 
> ...


I've always liked your builds. What happened to the stainless 650B ride?


----------



## Over The Bars (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow! Some awesome rides in here!


----------



## jasskulainen (Sep 18, 2011)

My race bike.

New wheels soon !


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Did my first 40 miles on my new 29er last weekend and it feels like cheating.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

These threads are my version of porn. Thanks all for the posting of photos and details.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

danhasdrums said:


> These threads are my version of porn.


Haha, well said. Rep given.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Trek 8000 frame w/SLX derailers
cheaper ritchey bar and stem, esi chunky grips
SID XX 100mm fork
Bontrager XR2 team 2.2 tires, tubeless w/ bontrager race lite wheels/hubs
shimano hydro discs, whatever the cheapest ones are
Bontrager XXX lite seatpost with cheaper bontrager saddle
Upgrades could still drop a few pounds off the girl, I could still lose some weight too haha
*edit* forgot - SLX cranks and wellgo SPDs

2011-09-21_17-53-52_46 by Beakjones, on Flickr


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

fueledbymetal said:


> Finally here for the second half of the season!
> 
> 2011 Seven Sola Sl 29er with Lefty Fork. 20.5 lbs as pictured:


Awesome bike! Can you tell me what front derailleur you're running?


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

gambas said:


>


Great pics and awesome bike! Can you tell me how/where you got your 'top-pull' Dura Ace front derailleur? I'm interested in running a similar set-up... TIA!:thumbsup:


----------



## ostncoln (Jul 6, 2006)

race last weekend on my jamis d29....

Question: Am i the only one running a saddle bag with co2 and a tube?


----------



## Timbo83 (Oct 11, 2008)

Answer : NO WAY!! I love using my saddle bag, cause it means i dont have to carry everything in my jersey pockets (which always fell out). I use the Vaude RaceLight S (only about 60g).

Okay so theyre not weightweenie, but for enduros and epic rides i much prefer them


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

2011 giant anthem x 29 3. stock, except for:

slx crank
wtb silverado saddle
thomson post
easton havoc bars
esi chunky grips
maxxis ardent 2.25 front, crossmark 2.1 rear, ghetto tubeless

don't care about the weight. sure it's a race bike, but it's a bike. got me a first place at parkfield classic, and a second place at race for the ridge in arcata the following weekend.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine


----------



## fastezzie (Nov 24, 2006)

Spec and weight on the JET RDO? 120mm fork? Looks amazing!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, 120mm Talas.

XO-XX mix, syntace stem, niner bar, Acros post and headset 11.2kg`s with Hans Dampf 2.35.

I`m building a race wheel set with AX-Lightnes rims and Schwalbe racing ralph tubular and should hit the scales at 10.5kg`s and apart from the wheels there arn`t any weight weeny stuff. I like my bikes to handle punishment.

Frame is a medium, I`m 5`7.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is mine - carbon blur - 23.3 lbs - with heavy (ish) arch rims, aspen tires, x9 shifters, x0 cassette, stylo cranks, k24 brakes, carbon bar, thomson post. rides great - was on a turner flux...I am 185 I didn't want to risk crest rims - out trails are rocky and even our race courses are quite technical..sorry for the dodgy pic


----------



## colinago (Jun 27, 2005)

fux said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 646345
> 
> ...


That Is one beautiful 29er great job


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Since i just built up this frame (warranty exchange on a scandium air9), i guess this would be my 2012 race bike.


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

Just got my new I9's I am loving the new look and feel.


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

Built up on-one scandal in the spring. componets are nothing fancy but it ended up being pretty light weight and rides awesome. may convert to single speed next season.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

my Highball...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I sold my Yeti AS-R to buy this, my bike for endurance races and rougher courses. I just upgraded the drivetrain.



















And I've still got my Alma for shorter races and smoother courses, with a couple upgrades made during the season. (I must say, the best upgrade was sending the fork to Suspension Experts for service.)


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

bholwell said:


>


I'm surprised you're running tubes with Crests and tires that set up tubeless so easily.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

CB2 said:


> I'm surprised you're running tubes with Crests and tires that set up tubeless so easily.


x2 Are they not officially tubeless ready? Maybe it's a job thing


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

zippinveedub said:


> x2 Are they not officially tubeless ready? Maybe it's a job thing


Just add a scoop or two of Stan's and they would be good to go tubeless.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

zippinveedub said:


> x2 Are they not officially tubeless ready? Maybe it's a job thing


Right, they're not officially tubeless ready, so yeah, it's a job thing.


----------



## thortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Great "machines"...


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Right, they're not officially tubeless ready, so yeah, it's a job thing.


So if you didn't work there you would run them tubeless?

I can imagine the conversation when your boss calls you into his office... "Umm, yeah... We're need to talk about your tubes. You see, here at Maxxis we don't use Stan's in our tires. Oh yeah, and can you remember to put the coversheet on your TPS reports?"


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

estabro said:


> So if you didn't work there you would run them tubeless?
> 
> I can imagine the conversation when your boss calls you into his office... "Umm, yeah... We're need to talk about your tubes. You see, here at Maxxis we don't use Stan's in our tires. Oh yeah, and can you remember to put the coversheet on your TPS reports?"


Uhh yeahhhh... hehe...more like I'm careful about what I say online.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cannondale Scalpel -"Factory Racing Edition"- 
20.7 as equipped :thumbsup:
with (bar ends, pedals etc)


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Holy narrow bars, Batman!  How wide?

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

jkirkpatri said:


> ^ Holy narrow bars, Batman!  How wide?
> 
> Nice bike :thumbsup:


Say 600mm in the picture on the bars, unless he cut them down even more.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

My guess is 585mm. Super nice bike, but I'm waiting for the owner to chime in with the actual width!


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

jkirkpatri said:


> My guess is 585mm. Super nice bike, but I'm waiting for the owner to chime in with the actual width!


they are the standard lenght for the FSA K-Force light 600mm w/ 31.8 clamp


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Good thing I don't gamble...


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Some races*

Here are a few race pictures, a few from an XC race riding my Anthem and few others from an endurance race on my Sette 29er.





































And here`s my newly built 29er on it`s first ride/race, absolutely loved it!!


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I love my Highball race weapon:



















In action, giving it all the beans!


----------



## itsgerson (Jun 30, 2010)

Just finished building my race bike. Comes in at 20.5 lbs.









And this is my daily beater


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

GS833, why is everybody wearing the same jersey in your endurance race pic?

Race bike for next year. 19.9 lb as pictured.


----------



## Trentmeyers (Apr 3, 2009)

*My bike*

Giant Anthem X sl 0. About 21lbs.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Motobecane fantom,
SID race forks, w/ pop lock
1x9 Sram X9 drivetrain, 38t raceface ring up front w/mrp 1x guide
23.5 LBS :thumbsup:


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pic were taken with Fox float 32RL 100


----------



## the_punk_guarda (Nov 19, 2010)

INcreibles! veo mi bici y me dan ganas de llorar


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

What annoys me a bit about these threads is when people write a reply with a quote and a picture from someone else so you end up seeing the same picture about three times or more. Also my laptop is slow and finds that hard to handle. Some nice bikes though!


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

chantheman84 said:


> Pic were taken with Fox float 32RL 100


They are building cameras into forks now? Amazing.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

update for post # 17

fully built (pedals, cage etc) dual suspension XC racer :thumbsup:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Time for a 2012 race bike thread?


----------



## Stuartaus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeh thats sounds good hey!


----------



## Gav888 (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the Giant Anthem X SL 0


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

ya me dijieron que andas en una cannondale Jorge!!! nos vemos en Warda!


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Gt Sensor 9r expert....about 34 pounds but I finished 9th in cat 2. Yep, I don't use clips either so I can run past people when it gets clogged. I'm an XC runner too.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Just something I've been working on over the winter. Almost done.

Voodoo Kalfou Carbon
Acros Hydraulic Shifting System
Kilo No.1 Forks
Formula R1 Racing brakes
Lightning Crankset
Beater 11 pedals
Extralite Gara Chainrings
Extralite Stem and Grips
Extralite CarboCamber Wheelset
Schmolke Bars and Seatpost
Selle Teknologic Saddle
XTR M980 Cassette
KMC X10SL Chain
SiCCC 160mm Rotors on the way
KHUNO Rear Disc Wheel Covers
Michelin Advanced Wild Grip'er & Wild Rac'er 29er Tires

She should be sitting around 17 lbs. Either way she's gonna rocket!
Better pics when complete.


----------



## wattiez (Jan 27, 2011)

Is the disk for bling only?


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I just always loved disk wheel covers. I've owned Tioga Disk Drive and Uni Pro, They're just cool. It's a subtle bling all around don't ya think?

And until I run it through a wind tunnel to get the facts, all I can say it's a dang cool spoke protector.


----------

